# Books Recommended by our Members, March 2010



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I finished Skull Ring by Scott Nicholson last night. It's a tense little number about a woman haunted by a childhood trauma the night her father went missing. She can't remember what happened and she's afraid of everyone she meets. She's moves to a new town to start over, but her past catches up to her. Well worth a read. Apparently the background for the story is based on some actual events.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Skull-Ring-ebook/dp/B003980ELA


----------



## Patricia Rice (Mar 1, 2010)

This is my first post so I apologize in advance if I foul anything up! I'm still learning about e-books, but if you like historical fiction, you might want to give this one a try: http://www.amazon.com/Glorieta-Pass-Far-Western-Civil/dp/mandalaA/B002VECTH0 
(not even sure the link works and how you're inserting images is beyond my ability!)

And if it's bargain prices you're hunting, also check www.bookviewcafe.com

Now let's see if I've blown up the forum!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Patricia Rice said:


> This is my first post so I apologize in advance if I foul anything up! I'm still learning about e-books, but if you like historical fiction, you might want to give this one a try: http://www.amazon.com/Glorieta-Pass-Far-Western-Civil/dp/mandalaA/B002VECTH0
> (not even sure the link works and how you're inserting images is beyond my ability!)
> 
> And if it's bargain prices you're hunting, also check www.bookviewcafe.com
> ...


Hi and congrats on your first post! Do you have a kindle? And you don't blow up the forum hehe. Welcome! Do you have a kindle?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just split out the messages posted from March 1 and on, for the thread for the new month. I'll sticky this one and unsticky the other.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

The Aquarians: 2012 - A New Era Begins by Eric Rankin 

Loved this book.  

Always been fascinated by Dolphins, and found this study by Eric Rankin to be highly interesting and introspective on the level of intelligence that these creatures possess.  Gives a new meaning to life.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think I mentioned A Season in Hell







before, but this is such a remarkable story of a woman's descent into hell from drug addiction and her ultimate redemption that it's worth posting again. It's a very short, intense read that I promise you'll do in one sitting.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Loved, loved, loved this book.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you read Hosseini's second book?



As much as I loved Kite runner, and I did, I thought A Thousand Splendid Suns was even better. I get chills just thinking about it.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I wanted to try to make my first image link and I think I've finally got it. (Do I need to paste
both the image link and the text link?)

I don't even usually like mysteries but I enjoyed this cozy. It is part of the Murder Packs
a Suitcase series and had so much great info on things to do in Aspen, Colorado that
I vowed to re-read it if I ever travel there.











http://www.amazon.com/Too-Rich-Dead-ebook/dp/B001NLKY1A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1267668495&sr=8-2


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> Did you read Hosseini's second book?
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I loved Kite runner, and I did, I thought A Thousand Splendid Suns was even better. I get chills just thinking about it.


Yes, I read this maybe two years ago? Loved it as well.


----------



## kawfee67 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just finished the " Reliable Wife".  It was a good read with an interesting twist.  I would also recommend, " Two Rivers" and "Dear John" having recently read both of those as well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

chipotle said:


> I wanted to try to make my first image link and I think I've finally got it. (Do I need to paste
> both the image link and the text link?)
> 
> I don't even usually like mysteries but I enjoyed this cozy. It is part of the Murder Packs
> ...


You only need to post the image link since it's klickable and takes us right to the product. Thank you and congrats on your first try.
(mods, feel free to delete my post.)
deb


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

SimonWood said:


> I finished Skull Ring by Scott Nicholson last night. It's a tense little number about a woman haunted by a childhood trauma the night her father went missing. She can't remember what happened and she's afraid of everyone she meets. She's moves to a new town to start over, but her past catches up to her. Well worth a read. Apparently the background for the story is based on some actual events.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Skull-Ring-ebook/dp/B003980ELA


I thought it was good too. I have a review on my blog http://www.mrshields.com/?p=632


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson (Feb 28, 2010)

Another thread I'll no doubt watch obsessively now, just to see if I ever end up on it (lol)  Great suggestions.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

After months of reading glowing reviews but holding out for a price drop, I finally read "The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie", a very humorous story set in England in 1950. The sleuth is 11-year old Flavia de Luce, a chemistry genius. I think the book was everything the 100+ five-star reviews promised. I've pre-ordered the second book in the series - it should arrive on my Kindle on Tuesday.





Amazon summary said:


> Amazon.com Review
> Amazon Best of the Month, April 2009: It's the beginning of a lazy summer in 1950 at the sleepy English village of Bishop's Lacey. Up at the great house of Buckshaw, aspiring chemist Flavia de Luce passes the time tinkering in the laboratory she's inherited from her deceased mother and an eccentric great uncle. When Flavia discovers a murdered stranger in the cucumber patch outside her bedroom window early one morning, she decides to leave aside her flasks and Bunsen burners to solve the crime herself, much to the chagrin of the local authorities. But who can blame her? What else does an eleven-year-old science prodigy have to do when left to her own devices? With her widowed father and two older sisters far too preoccupied with their own pursuits and passions-stamp collecting, adventure novels, and boys respectively-Flavia takes off on her trusty bicycle Gladys to catch a murderer. In Alan Bradley's critically acclaimed debut mystery, The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie, adult readers will be totally charmed by this fearless, funny, and unflappable kid sleuth. But don't be fooled: this carefully plotted detective novel (the first in a new series) features plenty of unexpected twists and turns and loads of tasty period detail. As the pages fly by, you'll be rooting for this curious combination of Harriet the Spy and Sherlock Holmes. Go ahead, take a bite. --Lauren Nemroff


Highly recommended.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished _Fools Rush in_ and while it was a little predictable I really liked it. It was a sweet book and I am looking forward to reading more from the author. Her books are reasonable priced as well.

I highly recommend it if you want a nice light read with some humor.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

The Prey Series, by John Sandford. If you enjoy good Detective Mysteries.

Suggest you read them in order.

Rules of Prey
Shadow Prey
Eyes of Prey
Silent Prey
Winter Prey
etc..
There are a total of 17 in the series.

Fuzzy9uy


----------



## JohnVFerrigno (Feb 25, 2010)

Finished Breathers: A Zombie's Lament by S.G. Browne this morning. It's hardly high literature, but it was a ton of fun. It got a little preachy in it's allegorical references at time, but for the most part, i had a really great time with it. It's got a nice tone to the story, a good mix between comedy and drama, with some decent characters to occupy the world the author has created. Think Shaun of the Dead but not quite as funny and more preachy, and you will get the idea of the tone. I had fun with it and would probably read it again some day.

http://www.amazon.com/Breathers-A-Zombies-Lament-ebook/dp/B001TSZ6KG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1267982573&sr=1-1


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Cobblestones by JT Cummins is a modern-day witch trial story with a fast-paced, cinematic flavor:

http://www.amazon.com/Cobblestones-ebook/dp/B002FB6XT4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1268015145&sr=8-1

Scott


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

When The Moon Had Feet







by Gabriela Popa ($0.99).

This is a short non-fiction work of the author's memories as she grew up in Romania during the Cold War era. Although short, it was very interesting and very well written. Ms. Popa has a lot of talent, and I would like to see her expand "When the Moon Had Feet" into a full-length memoir.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently finished an awesome thriller called COBBLESTONES. In this story, modern day Martha's Vineyard comes off looking more like colonial Salem, when a couple is accused of murder in connection with witchcraft. The story revolves around a hapless deputy district attorney, tasked with prosecuting a case that's light on evidence, but heavily weighed with island politics and prejudice. With lean writing and cinematic style, JT Cummins has created a fast-moving, suspenseful story that makes compulsive reading, right up to its climactic finish.

I wrote a fuller review of the book on my blog, The Book Grrl, at http://thebookgrrl.blogspot.com/2010/03/cobblestones-murder-and-wiccan-rituals.html

I highly recommend this story, if you're looking for a fast-paced, exciting thriller.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW. . .I just finished Cobblestones. . . .found it to be only o.k. in terms of plot and style.  And there was enough wrong word usage (your for you're and vice versa, etc.) and misplaced quotation marks that I noticed it.  I'd call it 3 star.

But if we all liked the same things, the world would be a dull place!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I justy finished Cobblestones by JT Cummins. It's a murder mystery with connections to witchcraft and modern witches involved in a small town murder. Worth checking out.

http://www.amazon.com/Cobblestones-ebook/dp/B002FB6XT4


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

DebbiM said:


> I recently finished an awesome thriller called COBBLESTONES. In this story, modern day Martha's Vineyard comes off looking more like colonial Salem, when a couple is accused of murder in connection with witchcraft. The story revolves around a hapless deputy district attorney, tasked with prosecuting a case that's light on evidence, but heavily weighed with island politics and prejudice. With lean writing and cinematic style, JT Cummins has created a fast-moving, suspenseful story that makes compulsive reading, right up to its climactic finish.
> 
> I wrote a fuller review of the book on my blog, The Book Grrl, at http://thebookgrrl.blogspot.com/2010/03/cobblestones-murder-and-wiccan-rituals.html
> 
> I highly recommend this story, if you're looking for a fast-paced, exciting thriller.





Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW. . .I just finished Cobblestones. . . .found it to be only o.k. in terms of plot and style. And there was enough wrong word usage (your for you're and vice versa, etc.) and misplaced quotation marks that I noticed it. I'd call it 3 star.
> 
> But if we all liked the same things, the world would be a dull place!





SimonWood said:


> I justy finished Cobblestones by JT Cummins. It's a murder mystery with connections to witchcraft and modern witches involved in a small town murder. Worth checking out.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cobblestones-ebook/dp/B002FB6XT4


Apparently JT had a good sales day recently!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I just finished 

It is a memoiry series of essays about how the author relates to music. He grew up in a very conservative Christian home that did not believe in any rock music. He is a good singer and eventually goes to college for a Music business degree but hadn't even heard of Bob Dylan. He later becomes the editor of a Christian music magazine (CCM Magazine).

The authors is funny and a good writer. I liked the later chapters better. I had a harder time relating to him as a child because that was very far from my own background.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I picked this one up because it was a bargain at $2.00 on Kindle, and have quickly gotten hooked on the series.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

These recent reads are definitely on my all time favorites list!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

fuzzy9uy said:


> The Prey Series, by John Sandford. If you enjoy good Detective Mysteries.
> 
> Suggest you read them in order.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. this is a good series and a good read...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another 5+ star book...this one was absolutely fabulous. I suspect it will be on my Top Ten list for 2010. I can't imagine reading 10 books better than this one in the next 9 months.











Here's the blurb:

_Aaron has no idea what he's walking into when he shows up to pose for a famous-and famously bad-tempered-photographer. He certainly doesn't expect to end up working as Jake's assistant for five frustrating, thrilling, and crazy years instead of in front of the camera.

It all works until Jake realizes Aaron has become the focus of his life, a life that's threatened when Aaron actually leaves him to start a relationship with someone else. Though it breaks his heart, Jake realizes he has to set his beloved muse free to have any chance of winning Aaron back._

It was perfect, I only wish it was longer...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

A fascinating and at timed heart-wrenching account of one of the country's moat devistating school shootings. Follow the victims, the shooters, and the friends and family through the events. It debunks myths and clears up some unknowns.

I couldn't put it down and it brought me to tears many times.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> A fascinating and at timed heart-wrenching account of one of the country's moat devistating school shootings. Follow the victims, the shooters, and the friends and family through the events. It debunks myths and clears up some unknowns.
> 
> I couldn't put it down and it brought me to tears many times.


Thanks for this review. I want to read this book but can't bring myself to do it. I know Dave, in a way (online). He was one of the folks whose life was turned upside down by the movie Brokeback Mountain. He started an online BBM forum and I was active in it for awhile. His BBM obsession also delayed him finishing this book, by about 4 years. They ended up waiting until the 10th anniversary to have it come out, since he was so overdue with the manuscript.

L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't imagine how my life could be turned upside down by a movie   .  I have watched movies that have touched me deeply, made me think, but never "turned my life upside down".  I did like brokeback mountain a lot. Although I liked the novella better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Red said:


> I can't imagine how my life could be turned upside down by a movie  . I have watched movies that have touched me deeply, made me think, but never "turned my life upside down". I did like brokeback mountain a lot. Although I liked the novella better.


It happens. Here's a bit of insight.

http://lazylfarm.livejournal.com/19723.html


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

A continuation from his first book, Soul Identity, Soul Intent is the tale of a team of security specialists in their journey to recover Nazi gold and return it to the descendants of those it was originally taken from. The tale is well crafted, incredibly scripted and thoroughly researched. Thank you Dennis for another wonderful journey through your imagination and I look forward to joining you again in the future.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I just finished _Fools Rush in_ and while it was a little predictable I really liked it. It was a sweet book and I am looking forward to reading more from the author. Her books are reasonable priced as well.
> 
> I highly recommend it if you want a nice light read with some humor.


I've heard good things about this author. I will definitely check her out.

I am in the middle of Saving Sailor and just love it!! The author does a fantastic job of writing/speaking like a ten year old.

Very cute book: http://www.amazon.com/Saving-Sailor-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B001NEJXE6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1268452927&sr=1-1

It is still free.

Jenna


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> A continuation from his first book, Soul Identity, Soul Intent is the tale of a team of security specialists in their journey to recover Nazi gold and return it to the descendants of those it was originally taken from. The tale is well crafted, incredibly scripted and thoroughly researched. Thank you Dennis for another wonderful journey through your imagination and I look forward to joining you again in the future.


Sounds like some great adventure in the mold of Indiana Jones movies.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I finished Debbie Mack's IDENTITY CRISIS (http://www.amazon.com/Identity-Crisis-ebook/dp/B002BWQ676). It's a fast paced thriller featuring a small time lawyer, Sam McRae. When the boyfriend of a client accused of domestic violence, Sam's client is the prime suspect, but the client is gone. This is quite a hard boiled romp worth checking out.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

The Good Soldiers ...an account of Iraq from a soldiers point of view...at times sad, other times funny, and will even get you angry at times as well..every US citizen should read it IMO including high schoolers..
http://www.amazon.com/The-Good-Soldiers-ebook/dp/B00305CYH4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love books about the Romanov's, and I enjoyed this book immensely.
I will be reading more books by Carolly Erickson.
deb


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Have been on a recent spate of reading Indian lit. A few of my recent finds. My rating follows them. All were very good -- the Viswanathan is FABULOUS.

 (9) ( 8 )
 (10) 
Adding another one:
 ( 8 )


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

No one seems to have mentioned any science fiction books. If you like science fiction, Baen Books (www.baen.com) offers a number of free books. Often, the first book in a series will be free. I recently read On Basilisk Station (Honor Harrington). It's the beginning of an 11 book series. I love finding a series that has been around a long time but is new to me. It's great knowing you have a bunch of good books to look forward to. I'm already on the 5th book of this series now. Amazon does not have a Kindle version but the prices are very reasonable at the Baen website. You just pick the Kindle version for download.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Love this book!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Love this book!


Agree! It is wonderful.

N


----------



## karinlib (Jan 1, 2010)

I really enjoyed the books by Robin Hobb.  I think her books are up there with Eddings, and Brooks.  LOTR is still my favorite series.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Paws, I just read The Toss of a Lemon a few weeks ago -- wasn't it terrific?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Paws, I just read The Toss of a Lemon a few weeks ago -- wasn't it terrific?


Yup. Still kinda reeling from it. It's one of the best I've read in a LONG time. She needs to get busy and write something else! LOL!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

If they're all going to be 600 pages long, I guess it might take her a while!


----------



## Shelby (Mar 17, 2010)

I hiighhhhllyyy recommend Roses by Leila Meacham. It's absolutely fabulous, a good long read about family duty and lost love. It's brilliant, almost like a multi-generational Gone With The Wind.


----------



## AlexaHasting (Mar 20, 2010)

It's great to find a place to check on each other book's recommendations.

I want to share with you my personal find on the Kindle : Edwin Stark's AI Rebellion.
I didn't think much of it when I first sampled it (the subject matter isn't exactly my cup of tea) but the writer got me thinking the whole weekend what happened next to the two main characters before giving in and finally bought it. This is a tale more competent than you'll usually find in the 1 to 4 bucks crowd who tries to peddle their stuff on kindle. I felt I was fairly treated and I make this my hearty recommendation to all.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035G07CC


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a series that I discovered about a year and a half ago here on KB. I read the first two books in this series and loved them. Book 3 came out last summer, but only in DTB, I've been waiting for forever (it seems) for the Kindle version to finally be made available. It must have just popped up, because I checked last week and it wasn't there. It's an entertaining series.



























I read the first two books in this series back in November '08 and loved them. Book 3 came out last summer, but only in DTB, I've been waiting for forever (it seems) for the Kindle version to finally be made available. It must have just popped up, because I checked last week and it wasn't there. I'm going to re-read books 1 & 2 - It's an excellent series (It's YA, but still very entertaining)


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

BEAT THE REAPER by Josh Bazell (great voice, great character, I couldn't put it down.)
A BAD FOR SORRY by Sophie Littlefield (a fun, gritty book for women)

L.J. Sellers
The Sex Club, Secrets to Die For, Thrilled to Death 
http://ljsellers.com


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a series that I discovered about a year and a half ago here on KB. I read the first two books in this series and loved them. Book 3 came out last summer, but only in DTB, I've been waiting for forever (it seems) for the Kindle version to finally be made available. It must have just popped up, because I checked last week and it wasn't there. It's an entertaining series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the covers for these books.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I read this years ago, loved it, found it on Kindle tonight and bought it immediately. This link might be to a non-US version, if so, just check again for a different Kindle copy. I don't know what men will make of it, but it really resonated with me as a woman.


----------



## Marie-Nicole Ryan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sort of concerned about committing a faux pas myself. This is my first post. I have a Kindle 1 and adore it. I've discovered a new to me historical romance author, Meredith Duran. The first book of hers I read was _Written on Your Skin _ (kindle). I haven't figured out how to do a link on here, but this book blew me away with the vivid characters and writing. Plus, there was a suspense angle which was right up my alley.

Marie-Nicole
Not sure if I can post my web site link here or not, so I won 't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie-Nicole--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post!

As an author, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. You are welcome to start a thread for your book in the Book Bazaar; we suggest that you bookmark it so that you can update it. Be sure to read the fine print below. Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, but most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows, so posting here is a perfect start. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future. Wink You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules.


----------



## Marie-Nicole Ryan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I've checked the Decorum Forum and still preferred to err on the side of caution.

Marie-Nicole
http://marienicoleryan.com



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Marie-Nicole--
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post!
> 
> ...


----------



## jbriordan (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone read Shantaram? What did you think?


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

My bookclub read Shantaram last summer. I'd say we were evenly split. Of those of us who tried to read it, half liked or loved it, the other half didn't. I really disliked it. I gave it about 250 pages, then started skimming. I was determine to finish, but I just couldn't bear to read it in detail. A guy I work with also just tried to read it and he gave up about a third of the way through. On the other hand, if you look at the Amazon reviews, you'll see hundreds of people who adored it and gave it 5 stars. 

I will say this, if it is a subject matter that interests you, and if you try the sample and like it, then you may very well be one of those who ends up loving it. As for me, I could tell as soon as I read the blurb and the first 20 or so pages that it wasn't the kind of book that would appeal to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jbriordan said:


> Has anyone read Shantaram? What did you think?


I read it. . . . . .only o.k. . . . . . really long and usually the sort of thing I like, but I just couldn't get into it. I did finish it, but even now I couldn't say what it was about except a guy in India. . . . . .I think it might have been the writing style. . . . .


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I, on the other hand, absolutely LOVED Shantaram -- I found it completely absorbing and unputdownable, it blew my head off.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I just finished Into the Forest and loved it. I could not put it down, read it in one day. Of course, that's about all I got done all day. 

http://www.amazon.com/Into-the-Forest-ebook/dp/B00317G71K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1270066000&sr=1-1


----------

